# Garry Tonon plans MMA debut



## Hanzou (Sep 28, 2015)

Sucks to lose such an amazing Bjj competitor to MMA, but I'm looking forward to seeing how he does.

Grappling sensation Garry Tonon announces plans for MMA debut

If you don't know who Garry Tonon is, check out his highlight reel;


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm looking forward to seeing how he does.


----------



## Buka (Sep 28, 2015)

That could be a nightmare opponent right there. Oh, this will be some fun to watch. 
Hope he's got a striking game. Be so cool if he did.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, let's hope he has a striking game to complement his ground game.  Should be fun to watch!


----------

